# Elevated D-Dimer Icd 9?



## tarab524 (Apr 1, 2013)

Elevated D-Dimer Icd 9? 
Please Help!!


----------



## tnmacs@comcast.net (Apr 1, 2013)

There is no ICD-9-CM code for an elevated D-dimer test. That is not a diagnosis. You would have to code the underlying condition. A positive D-dimer test result means that there is a higher than normal level of indicators that fibrin has degraded in the body.


----------

